# Indra's Arrow vs Sword of Nunoboko



## PDQ (Oct 24, 2014)

Is Hagoromo's sword as strong as his son's arrow?


----------



## Ersa (Oct 24, 2014)

Sword of Nunboko was destroyed by senjutsu enhanced Perfect Susanoo sword, Indra's arrow cancelled out Rikudo chakra/senjutsu enhanced Bijuudama Rasenshruiken. There is no comparison to be drawn here unfortunately.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 24, 2014)

it might be called 'indra's arrow' as in, the technique is indra's strongest technique, but I doubt indra performed it on the level of Sasuke considering his plain old susanoo was what matched asura's 6-armed mech.

And the fact that indra received no power from hagoromo, while asura received all of it while naruto and sauske both got half.

Or the fact that indra and asura were never stated or implied to be on the same level as their father when he was a juubi jinchuriki.


That being said, Sasuke's PS = Indra's PS >>>>>>>> EMS Sasuke + BSM Naruto's mech > juubito's DNA sword


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2014)

There's no way to tell since friendship is what defeated the sword in the first place.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 24, 2014)

I had no idea what that sword was, and now that the posts have reminded me, I remembered that those chapters happened.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2014)

I am truly, truly sorry for that.


----------



## trance (Oct 24, 2014)

A duo far weaker than current Sauce snapped the sword in half. There isn't a comparison here at all.


----------



## Kai (Oct 24, 2014)

The wielder's feelings permeates through the sword of nunoboku, and Obito was filled with doubt, not conviction. Neither feat of the weapons shown in the manga disclose how powerful they are under the original users.

The answer depends on who is using them.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, by hype, it's the Sage's sword since it can destroy the whole world or some shit like that. By feats, however Sasuke's arrow is far stronger than it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 24, 2014)

Wasn't the Sword of Nunoboko dependent on the mental strength/conviction of the user? For I recall many in NF stating that Obito's sword only lost because Obito himself had doubts.

If it is not then Current Sasuke with extra haxxx from bijuus should be quite above an EMS PS + BSM combo.

Still I doubt that the weapon is quite above the user himself and Current Sasuke with 9 bijuus under his control should be above Juubito's level IMO.


----------



## Kai (Oct 24, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't the Sword of Nunoboko dependent on the mental strength/conviction of the user? For I recall many in NF stating that Obito's sword only lost because Obito himself had doubts.
> 
> If it is not then Current Sasuke with extra haxxx from bijuus should be quite above an EMS PS + BSM combo.
> 
> Still I doubt that the weapon is quite above the user himself and Current Sasuke with 9 bijuus under his control should be above Juubito's level IMO.


Sasuke would annihilate Obito if they were the depicted wielders.

But what if it was Hagoromo vs. Indra? The clash would take a vastly different turn.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 25, 2014)

Indra's Arrow is like Kirin 2.0 mixed with a little bit of 1000 nukes into one. In short, ain't _nothin fuckin with Indra's Arrow bitches !_


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 25, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Indra's Arrow is like Kirin 2.0 mixed with a little bit of 1000 nukes into one. In short, ain't _nothin fuckin with Indra's Arrow bitches !_



Execpt a bijuu rasen shuriken and frs to counter lightning overcharged with all the natural energy of the earth inside them. Thats insane levels.might call that planetary level because if that shit were to hit the earth it should crack it


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 25, 2014)

Indra's arrow is superior, it's AOE would bypass the sword as a defense and heavily damage/kill the person wielding it. It creates a massive storm of lightning once it hits it's intended target. The wind only hindered it's attacking power, and it still was creating massive mini-Kirin variants around the battlefield and lightning bolts were covering the sky horizontally [1]. 

Whether or not the sword is destroyed is a question. Naruto's BSM Avatar combined with Sasuke's pre-yin PS sword cracked it upon exchange, it didn't completely destroy it though. 

That being said, as others have said, the sword was being wielded by an incomplete Jinchuriki Jin who was arguably holding back. If Hagoromo or even full powered Madara (3 Rinnegan + Shinju absorption) was wielding the sword, the outcome would have been vastly different. 

Indra's arrow's explosive lightning would hit the person wielding the blade, however. These are techniques that wouldn't be exchanged, Indra's arrow is a massive lightning nuke shot from long range, the Nunoboko sword is a mid-range sword similar to EMS Sasuke's Enton Blade in range. It would be more logical to compare PS Chidori to the sword.


----------

